
Ask HN: Pros / cons of salty language in tech titles - DoofusOfDeath
In recent years I&#x27;ve noticed salty language starting to appear in the titles of technology-related job postings and blog&#x2F;article titles.<p>What do writers see as the pros &#x2F; cons of choosing to use such language in those settings? And what responses does such language actually evoke in readers?
======
jetti
I have not seen that before but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that
this kind of language is from startups. My guess would be that they want to
seem hip and differentiate themselves from "uptight" enterprise.

I'm not sure there are pros or cons. If the job is interesting I don't think
I'd mind the salty language and I would give them the benefit of the doubt. If
the job doesn't seem interesting I would just pass just like any other job. I
think there is a difference when using salty language on a job posting and
when using it in an interview. If it was in an interview I would feel much
more strongly about it.

